# Toe Nails Falling Off!!!



## Swanny

Has anyone else ever noticed this with their LO?

My little boy is coming up 18 months, I trim his nails as and when he will let me, sometimes they do get a little on the long side cause it's so hard to do them. But I noticed about 2 days ago they are both cracked half way down and it looks like a new nail is coming through.

I get his feet measured regularly.

Thanks


----------



## minties

This happens often with the big toenails on Thomas's feet, I have no idea why. Just wanted to let you know someone else has this issue as well.


----------



## taylor197878

happens to brooke 2 dont know why either sorry.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

My son had this a couple months after he suffered from hand foot and mouth disease. Did yours have anything like this in the past couple months? I kind of freaked out until I read a lot of other kids have Had the same issue after hfm.


----------



## RedRose

Echoing the above poster- had he had the hand foot and mouth virus? Lily's fingernails peeled off about 2 months after the virus.


----------



## allyk

My dd had this too since about 13 months ish we thought she'd just fallen over n bashed then!!! 

They've fully grown back now so nothing to worry about


----------



## Swanny

Thanks everyone, he hasn't had hand foot and mouth but I'm pleased to see that it's not just my LO this is happening too :) so thank you 

x


----------



## AlwaysPraying

It actually happened twice to my son after his illness. Not sure why. The first was 2 months after the next was a month after that. So weird. I ruled out vitamin deficiency and the fact it never happened again helped. Hope yours does the same!!! It's disturbing but I don't think a terrible thing. May be worth a call to your dr but I'd bet they'd say to wait and see if it happens again.


----------



## mommyB

My sons pinky toenail fell off. It didn't bleed or anything. The nurse said to just keep an eye on it and if it looks swollen or its bleeding then to bring him in. She said you can also put a bandaid with some ointment on it. Luckily none of that happened and I actually looks pretty good now.


----------

